# North Georgia Archery circuit



## 4him (Dec 16, 2011)

Does anyone know when the schedules will be posted?


----------



## JC280 (Dec 16, 2011)

I'm working on getting the schedule posted here. The first shoot is Soul Hunters on Saturday January 14th.


----------



## harleycaptain (Dec 16, 2011)

Hello, I am new to archery and am interested in some indoor practice.  Any suggestions?


----------



## JC280 (Dec 16, 2011)

They shoot on Monday nights at 7:00 PM. Additional info can be found  in this thread.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=662051


----------

